# pp x 4 or 92fs



## stellstan (Jul 16, 2012)

Currently own a px4 sc in .40; awesome pistol. I am looking for a high capacity 9mm SHTF gun. Love the 92 and the FS px4, any thoughts


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't speak to the merits of one verses the other, but Shipwreck (member on this forum) has a PX4 FS for sale with a pile of mag's for a price that might help you decide ... Look in "Handgun Classifieds" in "The Market Place"


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I own 2 96's, an 84fs, and used to have a 92fs.............if it's for SHTF, the 92, in my opinion, is one of the best out there, bar none. Easy to shoot, easy to take down, easy for parts, and easy to look at.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

92fs gets my vote


----------

